# what the heck....?



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ok this is a weird one, i got everything plumbed in my tank, i was checking different stuff for leaks, i filled the over flow box up and pulled the syphon, its holding water at its max height, i checked everythig for leaks and it seemed just fine, this morning i checked it out again and the drain side was dry, i cant find any leaks, i filled it again, and today when i got home again, it was low, (not dry though) still no leaks, i dont see where the water is going, its not going down the drain, its not dripping out, and i just dont believe it is evaporating that fast. any ideas??? the only thing i can think of, is that the water is creeping up the sponge and evaporating faster because of it. i dont know. weird though.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Well if you would figure out why the water isn't going down the drain then you wouldn't have this problem. But maybe it is evaporating that fast. I have a tank in my basement and the water must evaporate at least 3/4 to 1 whole gallon a day because of the temp. difference. I need to keep a high water level in my sump or my pump starts sucking air. It's actually quite annoying since I need to fill it every day. Anyway if it's not going anywhere where it's getting something wet then it must be evaporating. You could try putting a piece of saran wrap over the top and seeing if the water is gone when you get back. Wrap the thing in paper towels and check it. Be creative!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So is it losing siphon you saying?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no it hasnt lost syphon, i figured it out, and i feel pretty stupid... pretty obvious, the system wasnt running, the box just had water in it. i was testing for leaks, the bulk head was leaking... but strangly enough it wasnt leaking out of the tank, it was actually slowly dripping into the fitting, wasnt quite tight enough, and i guess the water was running down the threads and into the drain line so slowly i couldnt see it. so.... go ahead, slap the idiot...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Sllllllllllllllllllllap!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, well new problem... i filled it, started the system, everything works just great. EXCEPT!... there is a tiny (was huge but i caught it and tightened it) leak... on the return line from my sump, i have a flex tube hooked up to some pvc pipe leading up to my lock line. no matter what type of clamps i use or how tight i tighten them water still runs up the threads and drips, any ideas? i thought about wrapping the threads with teflon tape, then clamping the hose over that, but i dont know.... i even used a metal radiator hose clamp, and tightend the f out of it. no good, still drips.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Teflon tape is great stuff, and works good for things like that


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well, i got the stuff i needed to fix the return, im waiting on the glue to dry, its filled up, and im about to kick it back on, and add some salt, as long as it isnt leaking, ill be in buisness....


----------

